# Refurbishing checker plate



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I have a custom made checker plate cover at the rear of the van covering the rear chassis gubbins.


On our last trip I damaged it when going over some rough ground which I have repaired myself but there are a few ripples/small bulges left where I have straightened it out. Probably impossible to get rid of these because the alloy has stretched in places.


I want to improve the finish but don't want it too shiny as it would show up all the imperfections.


Don't really want to paint it so any ideas on what I can use to clean/protect it leaving it with a sain or matt finish?


Pete


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

If you can remove it find a company that has sandblasting equipment.
This should leave it with an even matt sheen.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Matchlock said:


> If you can remove it find a company that has sandblasting equipment.
> This should leave it with an even matt sheen.


Thanks, first thing would be to try and sort it out myself but that's def another option if I make a pigs ear of it as its straightforward to remove.

Pete


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We used to run some film camera cranes with a lot of alloy body parts and decking. We used an acid etch/wash that brought it up matt silver/white.

Going back to the late 70's now, but I'd have thought that such a product was still available.

Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

listerdiesel said:


> We used to run some film camera cranes with a lot of alloy body parts and decking. We used an acid etch/wash that brought it up matt silver/white.
> 
> Going back to the late 70's now, but I'd have thought that such a product was still available.
> 
> Peter


Thanks, I've looked for that on ebay but it only seems available in large quantities and expensive.

Did find one but says it turns black/grey. Is that the right stuff?  .....

http://www.arcritepaints.com/mordan...galvanised-aluminium---choose-size-1338-p.asp

Pete


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

If its alloy I wouldn't be getting it sand blasted, it will pit badly. Maybe a whip blast or vapour blast will do. By the way it's not called chequer plate nowadays. Usually floor plate or durbar.

Nick.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi i think a good scrub with alli wheel cleaner will do a nice job

barry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I've dolloped some hydrochloric (23%) acid onto a sample Pete, it's fizzing quite nicely so I'll let you know how it turns out in the morning.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

peejay said:


> Thanks, I've looked for that on ebay but it only seems available in large quantities and expensive.
> 
> Did find one but says it turns black/grey. Is that the right stuff?  .....
> 
> ...


It should come up up almost white after rinsing the cleaner off.

Peter


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> I've dolloped some hydrochloric (23%) acid onto a sample Pete, it's fizzing quite nicely so I'll let you know how it turns out in the morning.


I can report a rather dreary surface finish with lots of small black spots and neither matt or etched in appearance.

Not recommended.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

gaspode said:


> I can report a rather dreary surface finish with lots of small black spots and neither matt or etched in appearance.
> 
> Not recommended.


Cheers Ken for taking the time to try that.

Was a bit wary of trying acids etc.

Next step is to try a fine sanding mop.

Pete


----------

